# How to remove stock speakers in a 2006 spec v?



## dawn_treador (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi all. I just purchased a 2006 Sentra SE-R Spec V. Wow, what a car. 

The only thing I need to upgrade are the speakers. I have the Rockford Fosgate sound system, but the speakers suck. 

Would any of you have instructions on how I can safely remove the speakers without damaging any part of the car? I'd like to avoid having to pull any door panels if possible. 

There are nine speakers total: Two tweeters (I think they're tweeters) on the front pillars, two mid-ranges in the front doors, two mid-ranges in the back panel. . .I don't know where the other two speakers are. . .and a subwoofer in the trunk.

Also, I've always been partial to Alpines for their clear sound. Is there any way to install an Alpine in such a way that would sit in the Fosgate's current location, but still blend in with the dash? I'm afraid that wouldn't be possible, and I'm not interested in carving any part of the interior up.

Thank you for any thoughts, suggestions you may have. If you know of some manual that I can refer to, please provide a link to it, if you can.

--Rick
[email protected]


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

door panels have to come off. There is no way around that.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

door panels have to come off.. they must.. but they arent hard.. the back panel under the glass had to come off also... if you have no patience dont do it yourself.. u will just break shit.. have someone else do it.. if the rockford you got has amp pre outs i wouldnt replace the headunit.. if it doesnt.. they sell a neat kit for it.. do some research .. and to get that door panel off its probably two or three screws and some pull out screws.. good luck


----------



## dawn_treador (Feb 5, 2006)

*Thanks guys.*

You're right about the patience thing. I have a little, not a lot for this kind of thing, especially if I break something. 

Thank you for the guidance.


----------

